# hou lo yodea ma over alai



## chessed

I would be grateful for the translation of this sentence: "hou lo yodea ma over alai". "He doesn't know what ....". Sorry for the transcription. I can read Hebrew. Toda rabah!


----------



## hey_u

הוא לא יודע מה עובר עלי
He has no idea whats I'm going through

There's a song named "מה שעובר עליי" <<link removed>>
Meaning: what I'm going through
And here are the lyrics.

תהני


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

He doesn't know what (difficulties) I am going through.

A bit of context would help though.


----------



## chessed

Toda rabah shelachem...


----------



## OsehAlyah

chessed said:


> Toda rabah shelachem...


----------



## chessed

OF COURSE! What was I thinking?! Thanks very much, OsehAlyah!


----------



## OsehAlyah

chessed said:


> OF COURSE! What was I thinking?! Thanks very much, OsehAlyah!


אין בעד מה


----------



## rubidou

hey_u said:


> There's a song named "מה שעובר עליי"


 
I know this song, listened to it a hundred times, but never actually paid attention to the lyrics. 
As for the title, I always thought it meant 'what happens to me' or 'what comes over me'. 
Now I'm wiser ... תודה לכולם!


----------

